# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Hongo negro (Boletus aereus)

## Azuer

El hongo negro o boleto negro, éste sí que es un excelente comestible, para mí, el mejor de los boletos, de carne blanca inmutable y que no se agusana tan fácilmente como sus otros "hermanos". Suele encontrarse en robledales, encinares, quejigares y alcornocales.

----------

frfmfrfm (12-oct-2014),HUESITO (14-oct-2014),Los terrines (12-oct-2014),willi (12-oct-2014)

----------

